# Derelict farmhouse, Northamptonshire



## One eyed Spaniel (Feb 8, 2020)

This is my first explore upload so I apologize if its poor.
This is a very local property that I have been looking at for many years, 15 maybe? but have never visited.
Not much history on this except the building has been owned by one of the large local farming families how have a farm on the opposite side of the road.
The explore was on my own, with no torch and a cheap point and squirt camera.
I only got a few rooms into the first floor before wimping out.
If any local explorers can do this property justice with decent pictures and dont mind a newbie tagging on please contact me.


DSCF0030 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0029 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0002 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0008 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0018 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0020 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0022 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0011 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0009 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0023 by Steven Allen, on Flickr

DSCF0024 by Steven Allen, on Flickr
Hopefully pictures have appeared


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 8, 2020)

Not a bad effort that but u need to copy & paste the BB code from each pic in flickr to make them show.
Decent effort in there with no torch, but be careful the floors in there are very dodgey in places!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2020)

What Bikin Glynn said...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2020)

Not a bad effort. Just the right amount of pictures and not bad quality even from a squirt camera.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 12, 2020)

Just noticed the doors have been ripped off that kitchen cupboard. thats frustrating, I really liked the retroness of that too!


----------



## Shxn_1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi! I love these photos and this place looks awesome, I’m in the Northamptonshire area and would love an explorer buddy as I usually go alone but am finding myself in the same situation of wimping out lol


----------



## elliotthoppi (Jul 24, 2020)

Also a newbie, looks like stuff in there hasn't been touched for a while..


----------

